# Upgrading my Dell Inspiron 560 [New Graphics card + Power supply]



## rik123 (May 15, 2012)

I currently have a Dell Inspiron 560 and want to upgrade the graphics card so that I can play Diablo 3 on it (High settings prefered if possible though I'm not looking to max everything out). 

I was going to get this card at first:

Palit nVIDIA GeForce GT 440 Graphics Card (2GB, DDR3, PCI Express 2.0, HDMI, nVIDIA PureVideo Technology): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

However a friend told me that its DDR3 and that I should be going for one with DDR5 if I want a graphics card that will last, so after a bit of searching I found this one to be really popular:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sapphire-11...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1337117769&sr=1-1

I'm pretty sure the second one is way better, but since my Dell Inspiron isn't that good on its own is it worth getting the second and more expensive graphics card on it? If so, what kind of power supply should I get? My current one is 300 watts I believe and since the graphics card requires 450 I assume I should be going for 600 watts?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

For the 6770 GPU, you will want a minimum 600W but there are no good quality PSU's that size. Go with a 650W SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair.
$80 with Promo Code until 5/21: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Better than the 6770 for same price:
Sapphire Radeon HD7750 Graphics Card (1GB, GDDR5): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Uses less power, too, and should be fine on a high-quality 550-watt PSU, like so:
Amazon.co.uk: XFX Power Supplies


----------



## rik123 (May 15, 2012)

A number of sources are telling me that the 6770 is better when purely looking at its specs, but others are telling me the 7750 is better? I assume they mean for its power usage, the 7750 is better?

Overall however, the lower power consumption of the 7750 is really tempting me.

EDIT: Going for the 7750, or might even go for the ultimate edition if I decide to go over my budget, thanks for the help guys. I'll post back in a few days to let everyone know how well it's running Diablo.


----------

